# which is better, Skaven or High Elves?



## zas240 (Apr 3, 2009)

I like hordes and elites, but in your opinion which is better? Also bear in mind that I will be able to obtain a Skaven battalion for £25 from a friend.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Firstly, if you like hordes and elites go with Skaven, because the High Elves sacrifices the ability to put lots of troops on the table for a slight bonus in the Elites category. 

Secondly, High Elves aren't very forgiving on the board. They are very, very hard to get the hang of and will probably frustrate you more often than not.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

sounds like your mind is already made up,not sure why your asking the question.


----------



## Erie Ed (Feb 21, 2009)

High elves by far trust me skaven are very weak, high elves on the other hand....very very strong army


----------



## retiye2 (Oct 20, 2008)

at the moment, skaven will have a new book "fingers crossed" by the end of the year along with beastmen, then that may be a new story...

Captain Galus: that was true for the last book for certain but now with army wide asf I am not so sure... they have lost a lot of tactics and looking afterness as you say... 
ha I just plonk myself infront of you! charge my white lions I will kill you first anyway muhahahahahahaha


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

Retiye: Captain Galus is, in fact, correct. ASF is not an "instant win" device. Sure, it makes our troops pretty damn hard, but it's nothing to crap your pants about.

That said, the reason the High Elves are so tricky to play with is because Static Combat Resolution is not in our favor, just about ever. So, the best way to overcome that is to use tact. That's more easily said than done, by the way.


----------



## retiye2 (Oct 20, 2008)

dont get me wrong, high elves are still a very technical army, but there was a big out cry from the high elf community no less about the asf. It just takes away the needing to charge factor and therefore a bit of skill from the movement phase, I never said that high elves are overpowered because of it.
k:k:


----------



## crushinbeats (Mar 10, 2009)

The only way to make skaven any good, makes them a total nightmare to play agenst. It is by far the most hated army in the game next to deamons. 

I play them both, because I hate the people i play. 

5+ ratling guns, 2 warp cannons, 20 jezz, 4 warp engeneers = no fun for anyone to play. 

High elfs if you like a quality tactical win. 

Skaven if you like making the other player quick early.


----------



## zas240 (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks guys, any way I went for Skaven. (I just love the ratty look of them all).


----------

